# [SOLVED] JVC Camcorder USB problems

## Arniepoo

Hi,

I have just bought a JVC camcorder (model GZ-MG175EK) and have a couple of problems with the USB connection to it for copying files from it. The camera has an internal HDD for recording video.

It is USB2.0 and the initial connection is made correctly. I get the following reported in messages:

```
Feb 24 19:39:29 polaris usb 1-6.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

Feb 24 19:39:29 polaris usb 1-6.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Feb 24 19:39:29 polaris uba: uba1

Feb 24 19:39:30 polaris hald: mounted /dev/uba1 on behalf of uid 1000
```

First problem is that as soon as the camera HDD is mounted I lose my USB keyboard. I have a Microsoft USB keyboard and mouse. The mouse continues to work but the keyboard blocks until the camera is switched off.

When the camera is mounted I can select a video file to copy but it always stops copying about 75% of the way through the file. When it stops copying I get the following reported:

```
Feb 24 19:40:08 polaris ub(1.17): dir w len/act 512/0 [sense 7 27 00] retry 1

Feb 24 19:40:08 polaris usb 1-6.3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

Feb 24 19:40:08 polaris ub(1.17): dir w len/act 512/0 [sense 7 27 00] retry 2

Feb 24 19:40:13 polaris ub(1.17): dir w len/act 512/512 [sense 0 00 00] retry 3

Feb 24 19:40:14 polaris usb 1-6.3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

Feb 24 19:40:29 polaris usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Feb 24 19:40:44 polaris usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Feb 24 19:40:44 polaris usb 1-6.3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

Feb 24 19:40:59 polaris usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Feb 24 19:41:14 polaris usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Feb 24 19:41:14 polaris usb 1-6.3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

Feb 24 19:41:19 polaris usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/8, error -110

Feb 24 19:41:25 polaris usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/8, error -110

Feb 24 19:41:25 polaris usb 1-6.3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 17

Feb 24 19:41:30 polaris usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/8, error -110

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/8, error -110

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris ub(1.17): usb_lock_device_for_reset failed (-19)

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 64

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris Buffer I/O error on device uba1, logical block 1

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris lost page write due to I/O error on uba1

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 20315

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris Buffer I/O error on device uba1, logical block 20252

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris lost page write due to I/O error on uba1

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris Buffer I/O error on device uba1, logical block 20253

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris lost page write due to I/O error on uba1

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris Buffer I/O error on device uba1, logical block 20254

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris lost page write due to I/O error on uba1

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 3077083

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 3077147

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 3077211

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 3077275

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 3077339

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 3077403

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 3077467

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris end_request: I/O error, dev uba, sector 3077531

Feb 24 19:41:35 polaris usb 1-6.3: USB disconnect, address 17
```

I have the following USB options set in my .config file:

```
#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set
```

Does anyone have any suggestions about how I start fixing this problem? I am assuming I have some sort of conflict between devices but I can't see what it is. When I plug in the camera lsusb reports:

```
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 045e:009d Microsoft Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 023: ID 04f1:0008 Victor Company of Japan, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:0234 Belkin Components F5U234 USB 2.0 4-Port Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

Any help would be gratefully received.

Cheers,

Arnie

[EDIT] It appears I didn't have any storage devices set in the kernel. Once I set these everything suddenly started working. Maybe this will fix some of the other USB storage problems I have been having   :Embarassed: 

----------

